# HELP : Barista touch brews only for three sec and then stops



## SMO (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi All,

I just purchased Barista touch last November. I had issue that when i brew or steam, it works for three seconds then stops suddenly. I sent it for repair and they said they have updated the software.

The issue has come just two weeks later while I am outside the UK till july. Kindly, please let me know if you have any resolution. I have did factory reset but no change.

I have recorded the issue in this video :






thanks


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I would say this is a software problem which I don't think you will be able to sort, I would contact Sage again as you are still under warranty.


----------



## Spleen (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm having the exact same problem, appreciate this thread is nearly two years old but hoping the OP can tell me how they fixed it?


----------

